# Magazines on Kindle Fire



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

are magazines free to read on Kindle Fire on magazines you get delivered to your home

I read Time and Sports Illustrated on Apple Newstand now....

MOST but NOT all magazines are free on Apple Newstand once you input the info from the billing label...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It varies by magazine.  You'd have to check with the magazine's website.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And even some that are don't work well. . . . .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I tried reading my Better Homes and Gardens on my Kindle Fire but it was not very user friendly.  I think some of the magazine apps are designed for the Ipad size.  I cannot confirm this because I don't own an Ipad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I tried reading my Better Homes and Gardens on my Kindle Fire but it was not very user friendly. I think some of the magazine apps are designed for the Ipad size. I cannot confirm this because I don't own an Ipad.


Some magazines are definitely better than others. I think TV guide works fine. Newsweek, on the other hand, is abysmal. Hard to navigate and just weird.

And, FWIW, I think my newspaper (Washington Post) works better on eInk -- on the Fire it looks nice but if I close it to open something else and then go back to it, it doesn't open where I left off but back at the 'front page'. It does have live links on the Fire, which is nice, but not something I use much. I can d/l to any device though so if I happen to have only a Fire handy, or my PW isn't wanting to connect to a strange WiFi, I can still read it.

My recollection is that Sports Illustrated worked well on the Fire also. Also PC Magazine.

The good thing is that in most cases you get a trial period. At least a couple of weeks, often a month or more. So figure which ones you want to read and try them and see if they work well for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Some magazines are definitely better than others. I think TV guide works fine. Newsweek, on the other hand, is abysmal. Hard to navigate and just weird.


Hmm... I don't recall any "issues" with Newsweek (pun intended). I'll have to go back and look at it again.

Betsy


----------



## Suncoast (Mar 3, 2013)

If you have a print subscription to Time Magazine, you can read it on the Kindle Fire.  Download the app.  But beware - the app is the worst app I've ever downloaded.  Due to a recent "update," the font is so small I can hardly read anything.  The app freezes mid-download and only un-installing and re-installing the app allow me to completely download an issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmm... I don't recall any "issues" with Newsweek (pun intended). I'll have to go back and look at it again.
> 
> Betsy


I don't remember exactly what the problem was. . .just that I didn't like how it worked. . . .and that was somewhat different to other magazines. Not a big deal anyway. . . . . I'd only tried it to work out if my brother's defunct print subscription could be transferred to my/our kindle account. But he ended up getting it via iTunes as he was recently given an iPad Mini.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have enjoyed the magazines that are in the Newstand tab but not the ones that are App based. With the newstand magazines, once you subscribe, the latest issues just show up in the carousel. With the app based ones (I had Better Homes and Gardens and Real Simple), you have to click on the app and download and read there and they are not in the newstand tab. Also this probably would not matter to most but we live in the middle of nowhere and our only internet is satellite and we are limited to a certain amount per day. Downloading one BH&G seemed to use a days worth! I am 30 miles from free wi-fi and also am mostly homebound anyway so going somewhere else to download was rarely an option. I eventually dumped the two app magazines and just limit myself to the other kind.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually prefer the magazines that are apps on the 7" Fire - they're more interactive and if they're well-designed there are all kinds of nice little features to them, including videos.  I like the Better Homes & Gardens app - things like seeing and changing paint colors in rooms, etc.  The down side is they take up a lot of space. 

Others are "Kindle magazines" and usually are just like flipping through a paper issue.  TV Guide is one, it's the only one I've continued to pay for after the initial trial period.  Those I prefer on my iPad because of the bigger screen.  What does bug me is magazines that you can't get digitally unless you get the print version.  Unless you want to share the print version with friends, your dr's office, etc, I don't see the point - aside from keeping the print side of magazines in business.  I can only assume they're hurting, considering the ridiculously cheap deals I get in the mail for magazines these days...


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Meemo said:


> I can only assume they're hurting, considering the ridiculously cheap deals I get in the mail for magazines these days...


The other day I got an offer that I think was either 2 or 3 years of a magazine for $6. They are either hurting or giving us subscriptions for next to nothing to show their advertisers they do have subscribers. The more subscribers the more they can charge the advertisers.


----------

